# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Tự tạo một Start Menu Windows 8 bằng Toolbars

## quynhvunb

Tuy Windows 8.1 đã mang lại nút Start quen thuộc cho người dùng nhưng nó lại không mang theo đó là thanh Start Menu. Và điều này có lẽ làm người dùng hơi khó chịu, và nếu thích họ có thể tìm đến sự giúp sức của các phần mềm bên thứ 3 để giúp mang lại Start Menu cho Windows 8/8.1. Nếu bạn là một người sử dụng máy tính cẩn thận và không thích phải cài thêm một phần mềm nào đó chỉ để mang lại Start Menu cho Windows 8 thì hãy sử dụng giải pháp Toolbars mà chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn sau đây.




​Trước tiên bạn hãy truy cập vào giao diện Desktop của Windows 8 và nhấn phải chuột vào thanh Taskbar và chọn Toolbars > New toolbar….




​Hộp thoại lựa chọn Folder sẽ xuất hiện, bạn hãy nhập vào đường dẫn sau vào ô trống và chọn Select Folder
*C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs*




​Taskbar sẽ hiển thị một Texlink là Programs và kèm theo đó là một mũi tên đôi. Bây giờ bạn hãy nhấn vào nó để xem có gì trong đó nhé.




​Danh sách các phần mềm sẽ được liệt kê bên trong đó, thật tiện lợi phải không?




​(theo genk)

----------

